# Bam



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Just ran across this article...

http://www.starzuncut.com/2011/06/1...ardo-pics-damaged-destroyed-wrong-gas-photos/





















> Hey StarzUncut,​ I follow *Bam Margera* on Twitter and just read that his friend Cleveland ruined his $250,000 Lamborghini Gallardo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scott_0 (Dec 22, 2010)

atleast the guy didnt hack a sunroof in it while he had it :laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

scott_0 said:


> atleast the guy didnt hack a sunroof in it while he had it :laugh:


LOL. He probably would have, but you can't do what's already been done.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

I hate that car good riddance.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

SKNKWRX said:


> I hate that car good riddance.


Why?


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

The diesel nozle shouldn't of even fit into the fill tube.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

PSU said:


> Why?


I guess what I dont like is Jackass, They put lame scissor doors on it cut a hole in the roof and it is generally abused and neglected. They are abusing a car for TV ratings. I also feel the diesel was an intentional bit for publicity.


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

some people are retards


----------



## PP-93VR6-T (Apr 29, 2008)

****ing retard!! I'll take it off his hads to fix!! **** he is rich and won't miss it. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.579976,-87.431242


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

He should give it away and someone could have a $45k Gallardo


----------



## Jetta30 (Sep 5, 2011)

Not a fan of the color, but this looks like a publicity stunt. I mean those guys arent exactly geniuses, but come on, anyone knows not to put Diesel into a Lambo!


----------



## Tommygunsaf (Jun 3, 2010)

Well they don't really take car of much of anything they do have so I am not surprised! :laugh:


----------

